# straw man argument / fallacy = επιχείρημα / πλάνη του αχυρανθρώπου



## pidyo (Jun 2, 2011)

(Εγώ με παύλα το έγραφα, βλέπω όμως πως [ τώρα; ] συνηθίζεται χωρίς. Βλέπω επίσης πως δεν χρειάζεται πλέον το argument. Γερνάω ίσως.) 

Αβάσιμο επιχείρημα με το οποίο ο ομιλητής παρουσιάζει με παραπλανητικό τρόπο το επιχείρημα της άλλης πλευράς με στόχο να το καταρρίψει πιο εύκολα. 

Αποδόσεις του τύπου "αβάσιμο επιχείρημα" είναι ανεπαρκείς. Ο αχυράνθρωπος έχει στα ελληνικά μόνο την άλλη σημασία του straw man.

Πώς το λέμε λοιπόν στα ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

Μια καλή παρουσίαση του strawman argument εδώ: http://www.fallacyfiles.org/strawman.html


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2011)

Από το σύνδεσμο που είχαμε βάλει εδώ.

Straw Man: the author attacks an argument different from (and weaker than) the opposition's best argument​Εδώ έχει πιο αναλυτικό παράδειγμα:

"Senator Jones says that we should not fund the attack submarine program. I disagree entirely. I can't understand why he wants to leave us defenseless like that."
Bill and Jill are arguing about cleaning out their closets:
Jill: "We should clean out the closets. They are getting a bit messy."
Bill: "Why, we just went through those closets last year. Do we have to clean them out everyday?"
Jill: "I never said anything about cleaning them out every day. You just want too keep all your junk forever, which is just ridiculous." 
​
Δε βλέπω αποδόσεις. Ίσως «διαστρέβλωση της αρχικής άποψης», αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω...


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

Ως προς το αγγλικό, είναι τα χαλαρά αγγλικά που ξεχνάνε να δείξουν τις συνάψεις και που κυκλοφορούν όχι μόνο στο διαδίκτυο αλλά και στα πιο σοβαρά έντυπα. Τα σνομπάρουμε και γράφουμε *strawman argument*.

Προτείνω «το επιχείρημα του αχυρένιου αντιπάλου» (πιο σαφές από το «επιχείρημα του αχυρένιου ανθρώπου»). Θα ήθελα να σκεφτώ και τη γενική πτώση λιγάκι (όχι των μετοχών).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

Να προτείνω (ανάλογα με την οπτική γωνία) και τα *επιχείρημα* ή *λογική του σκιάχτρου* (νομίζω ότι σε τέτοιον αχυρένιο άνθρωπο αναφέρεται --και γλιτώνουμε τις παρεξηγήσεις με τους ήδη καθιερωμένους αχυρανθρώπους).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 2, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίο το νήμα και ενδιαφέρουσες οι προτάσεις σας, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο μη αγγλομαθής αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει για τι πράγμα μιλάμε με το *επιχείρημα του αχυρένιου αντιπάλου/του σκιάχτρου*. Βέβαια για τον αγγλομαθή και οι δύο επιλογές είναι αρκετά διαφανείς ώστε να παραπέμπουν στο πρωτότυπο. Αλλά γιατί να κρατήσουμε αυτήν την αφύσικη -κτγμ- δομή; 

Εγώ θα πρότεινα *"αχυρένιο αντεπιχείρημα"*. Το αχυρένιο αφενός παραπέμπει στο πρωτότυπο, αφετέρου δείχνει ότι είναι εύκολο να ανατραπεί, και αντεπιχείρημα -αντί για επιχείρημα- για να δέιξει ακριβώς ότι είναι η δεύτερη -αντίθετη- άποψη πάνω στην πρώτη.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα δεν είναι απαραίτητα εύκολο να ανατραπεί. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να αποπροσανατολίσει τη συζήτηση κανείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο, και να πάρει αυτή εντελώς καινούρια τροπή. Είναι κάπως σαν να λέει, π.χ., κάποιος, «πρέπει να καταργήσουμε το κάπνισμα στους εσωτερικούς δημόσιους χώρους», και να απαντήσει κάποιος «η ολική απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος ισοδυναμεί με καταπάτηση της ελευθερίας», και να ξεκινήσεις μετά να συζητάς για την καταπάτηση της ελευθερίας, ενώ δεν ήταν αυτό το θέμα εξαρχής.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 2, 2011)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, Παλάβρα, αλλά και πάλι νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε αντιστοιχία με το "αχυρένιο = αβάσιμο". Δεν ξέρω, απλά μου έρχεται πιο φυσικά.

Εδιτ: και με αβάσιμο εννοώ ότι αποτελεί λογικό σφάλμα, καθότι δεν απαντά απευθείας στο αρχικό ερώτημα αλλά το διαστρεβλώνει. Εάν θέλουμε να παραπέμπει η σύναψη στο πρωτότυπο, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάτι με άχυρο, αλλιώς μπορούμε να αρκεστούμε στην παλιά και αγαπημένη λέξη "σοφιστείες", ή "διαστρέβλωση".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο στην (προηγούμενη, στο μεταξύ) παρατήρησή σου Όλι, κι εμένα με προβλημάτισε. Στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για μια αντιπαράθεση όπου ο ένας μετατοπίζει τα επιχειρήματα του άλλου έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να τα καταρρίψει. Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να πούμε ότι είναι μια σκιαμαχία ειδικού τύπου με αντίπαλο μια σκόπιμα κατασκευασμένη σκιά. Αχυροσκιαμαχία;


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

Σε μια συζήτηση (αλλού) που ξεκίνησε από τα «αχυρένια σκυλιά» του Πέκινπα, ο φίλτατος Αντράς είχε αναφερθεί σ' αυτόν εδώ γράφοντας «Μεταφορικώς "κατασκευασμένος αντίπαλος", "κατασκευασμένο αντεπιχείρημα" ή κάτι που έχει σχέση με "σκιαμαχία", "σκιαμαχώ"».


----------



## Marinos (Jun 2, 2011)

Εμένα μου φάνηκε ωραία η _λογική του σκιάχτρου_ του Δόκτορος.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 2, 2011)

Με τη χρήση του αχύρου έχω την ίδια επιφύλαξη με την Oliver: παραμένει αρκετά αγγλικό. Καλό είναι το κατασκευασμένο αντεπιχείρημα, αλλά όχι απολύτως ακριβές: αυτό που είναι κατασκευασμένο είναι το υποτιθέμενο επιχείρημα στο οποίο απαντάει το αντεπιχείρημα, όχι το ίδιο το αντεπιχείρημα. Καλή, καλύτερη και η σκιαμαχία, αλλά κι αυτή δεν είναι ακριβής: η σκιαμαχία έχει περισσότερο δονκιχωτική παρά πονηρή χροιά· σκιαμαχεί κανείς απέναντι σ' έναν λίγο πολύ φανταστικό αντίπαλο, όχι όμως κατανάγκην απέναντι σ' έναν εύκολο (καθότι κατασκευασμένο κατά τη βολή μας) αντίπαλο. 

Ουφ, δεν είναι δυνατόν, κάποιος όρος πρέπει να βολεύει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

Αν είναι να απομακρυνθούμε από το άχυρο, δεν αποκλείεται να σε βολεύει το *πλασματικό επιχείρημα*. Ίσως και το _κατασκευασμένο υποδεέστερο επιχείρημα_ (πόσο πιο νιανιά να το κάνεις;).


----------



## pidyo (Jun 2, 2011)

Κατοχυρώνεται στον κύριο στο τραπέζι δεκατρία με το πλασματικό επιχείρημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά δεν είναι πλασματικό το επιχείρημα (ή, καλύτερα, το αντεπιχείρημα)· είναι πραγματικό. Είναι πλαστογραφημένη η θέση εναντίον της οποίας παρουσιάζεται το αντεπιχείρημα. Έχουμε μια στρατηγική παραποίησης των αντίπαλων θέσεων. Παραποιητικό αντεπιχείρημα; Πλαστογραφικό; [Υπάρχουν αυτές οι λέξεις σε χρήση, καν;]


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2011)

Παραπλανητικό/ παραμορφωτικό/ διαστρεβλωτικό αντεπιχείρημα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι το _παραπλανητικό επιχείρημα_ είναι μια πολύ ωραία απόδοση τού υπερωνύμου _fallacy_; Αλλά δεν είναι _αντεπιχείρημα_ το _strawman argument_ (δεν το προβάλλουμε για να καταρρίψουμε το αρχικό επιχείρημα), είναι το υποδεέστερο / ανίσχυρο / αδύναμο υποκατάστατο του αρχικού επιχειρήματος (γι' αυτό είπα _πλασματικό_, δεν είναι γνήσιο επιχείρημα) που φτιάχνουμε δίκην αχυρένιου ομοιώματος για να καταρρίψουμε στη θέση του γνήσιου επειδή το γνήσιο επιχείρημα μάς πέφτει δύσκολο.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 3, 2011)

Θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε λόγο για ψευδοαντίκρουση. Αλλά βέβαια θα έπρεπε και πάλι να ορίσουμε τι εννοούμε για αυτό, μια και ο όρος θα ήταν πολύ γενικός.


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2011)

Νίκελ, είχα κοιτάξει διαγωνίως τις παραπομπές και είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι συνήθως χαρακτηρίζεται έτσι το αντεπιχείρημα. Ειδάλλως έχεις βέβαια δίκιο, πρόκειται για πλασματικό, μόνο που το πλασματικό δεν προσδιορίζει αρκετά αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε. Αν επιχειρήσουμε κατάδυση σε κάτι λαϊκό, σίγουρα θα απέφευγα τα σκιάχτρα (που σκιάζουν, είναι μπαμπούλες) και τους αχυρανθρώπους (που άλλη δουλειά κάνουν κι αυτοί). Θα μιλούσα μάλλον για τσίγκινο, πέτσινο ή τενεκεδένιο. Σε άλλο γλωσσικό επίπεδο, θα μπορούσαμε βέβαια εντελώς περιγραφικά να μιλήσουμε και για παραποιημένο ή διαστρεβλωμένο επιχείρημα, αλλά και πάλι δεν θα προσδιορίζαμε αρκετά αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε. Οπότε, μια που στα ζόρικα ρέπουμε προς τις λόγιες ντρίμπλες, και μια που το σόι το επιχειρημάτων διαθέτει μέλη με επιβλητικές ονομασίες, θα έλεγα μάλλον: κατ' ευκολία επιχείρημα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

Αποδυναμωμένο υποκατάστατο επιχειρήματος; (Από τη στιγμή που φύγαμε από το αχυρένιο ομοίωμα, θα ακούσουμε πολλά...)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 3, 2011)

Μου ήρθε μια ιδέα που θα σας φανεί αστεία, ωστόσο έχει ίσως το χάρισμα της μονολεκτικής ακριβολογίας: _εκτοπλασματικό επιχείρημα_. Εκτόπλασμα, θυμίζω, για τους πνευματιστές του παλιού καιρού, ήταν η στιγμιαία και ατελής ενσάρκωση ενός πνεύματος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Τανάγρας! Είχα μεταφράσει μελέτη του προς τα αγγλικά τον καιρό που έβγαινα απ' τ' αβγό. Είχα πήξει στις φωτογραφίες εκτοπλάσματος!

Φρέσκια επεξεργασία, μετά πρωινού καφέ (και επειδή έχω μια μανία, να θέλω το ελληνικό να θυμίζει το ξένο): _*επιχείρημα-αχυρένιο ομοίωμα*_. Μειονέκτημα η παράθεση, αλλά μπορεί να παίζει το _επιχείρημα_: να φεύγει και να μένει το _αχυρένιο ομοίωμα_, να γίνεται _το αχυρένιο ομοίωμα του αρχικού επιχειρήματος_, _δημιουργώ ένα αχυρένιο ομοίωμα για να πλήξω το αυθεντικό επιχείρημα_, τέτοια.


----------



## Irini (Jun 3, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να γλυτώσουμε την περιγραφική μετάφραση. Εφόσον μιλάμε για (αντ)επιχείρημα απέναντι σε διαστρεβλωμένη άποψη/επιχείρημα και δεν έχουμε αντίστοιχη του straw man ελληνική έκφραση για να την τροποποιήσουμε, μάλλον χαμένοι από χέρι είμαστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2011)

Ας ανεβούμε ένα βήμα πιο ψηλά στην ιεραρχία των επιχειρημάτων. Ο strawman είναι μια υποπερίπτωση που εντάσσεται στην κατηγορία των red herrings [αυτό πώς το λέμε;] που είναι με τη σειρά της μία από τις κατηγορίες που εντάσσονται στη λογική πλάνη που ονομάζεται Άγνοια ελέγχου (ignoratio elenchi).

Όπως το καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν, ο strawman δεν είναι ακριβώς επιχείρημα, αλλά ονομασία μιας συγκεκριμένης τακτικής που περιλαμβάνει α) την επιλεκτική πλαστογράφηση/παραποίηση κλπ της θέσης ή του επιχειρήματος, κατά περίπτωση του αντιπάλου και β) την επιχειρηματολογία εναντίον της παραποιημένης θέσης. Όλο αυτό μαζί, οι Αμερικανοί το βάφτισαν, συντομογραφικά, _αχυράνθρωπο_. 

Αν δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον αχυράνθρωπο, σκέτο ή ως επεξήγηση (τακτική του α., επιχειρηματολογία του α. κττ) επειδή είναι καθιερωμένη στα ελληνικά η έννοια του ως απόδοση του frontman, είτε θα πάμε σε αναλυτικότερη επεξήγηση, είτε θα επιλέξουμε έναν όρο (κοντινό, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα) που θα τον προικίσουμε με το αντίστοιχο περιεχόμενο (αυτή ήταν η λογική μου με το φόβητρο και το σκιάχτρο).

Επομένως, και για να μείνουμε κοντά στο πρωτότυπο, θα μπορούσε από την πρόταση του νίκελ να μείνει το σύνολο για την επίσημη ονομασία και το «αχυρένιο» σκέτο για την πρακτική και γρήγορη χρήση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα.
(Ψιθυρίζοντας, μακριά από άχυρα λόγω ψύλλων παραπειστικό (αντ)επιχείρημα / παραπειστική επιχειρηματολογία;

*παραπειστικός -ή -ό* [parapistikós] Ε1 : που είναι ικανός, κατάλληλος, προορισμένος να _παρασύρει_, να παραπλανά, να εξαπατά, παραπλανητικός: Παραπειστικά λόγια / επιχειρήματα. Παραπειστικές κινήσεις / ενέργειες. Παραπειστικές ερωτήσεις, που οδηγούν στην απάντηση που συμφέρει αυτόν που τις υποβάλλει. παραπειστικά ΕΠIΡΡ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο strawman είναι μια υποπερίπτωση που εντάσσεται στην κατηγορία των red herrings [αυτό πώς το λέμε;]


αντιπερισπασμό;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 3, 2011)

Μα γιατί δεν σας άρεσε το εκτόπλασμα; Εγώ λέω να το υιοθετήσω.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 3, 2011)

Να δώσω μερικούς πόντους (αλλά όχι το δωδεκάρι μου) στην ψευδοαντίκρουση, το κατ' ευκολία επιχείρημα και την παραπειστική επιχειρηματολογία, να πω δειλά δειλά κι εγώ ότι ίσως θα έπρεπε να παραδεχτούμε την ήττα μας και να καθιερώσουμε τον αχυράνθρωπο (και) με αυτή τη σημασία και να επιστρέψω στις τύψεις μου που σας έβαλα σε τόσο μπελά.


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2011)

Μη στεναχωριέσαι Πιδύε, πάντα πηγαίνουμε γυρεύοντας. Trouble is our business.


----------



## pontios (Jun 4, 2011)

Irini said:


> Εγώ πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να γλυτώσουμε την περιγραφική μετάφραση. Εφόσον μιλάμε για (αντ)επιχείρημα απέναντι σε διαστρεβλωμένη άποψη/επιχείρημα και δεν έχουμε αντίστοιχη του straw man ελληνική έκφραση για να την τροποποιήσουμε, μάλλον χαμένοι από χέρι είμαστε.


 
Καλήμερα .. συμφωνώ. I think you've hit the nail on the head Irini.
There is no equivalent expression.

Το καλλίτερο είναι να περιγράψουμε το Straw Man (argument) .. και επειδή έχει να κάνει με *διαστρεβλωμένο και αποδυναμωμένο επιχείρημα* .. ίσως πρέπει να αρκεστούμε με αυτό (η κάτι παρόμοιο) ;
Δεν ξέρω άμα ταιριάζει και ... *αποδυναμωμένο επιχείρημα δια διαστρέβλωσης* ¨;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Η _πλάνη του αχυρανθρώπου_ είναι η απόδοση που έχει προτιμήσει ο Γ. Κοτζόγλου στο άρθρο του «Η δίκη των φωνηέντων».


----------



## Nameless (Oct 28, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σήμερα κιόλας έλεγα "fallacy, πώς στο καλό το λένε αυτό στα ελληνικά;" Ο γούγλης μου είπε _σόφισμα_ που μ' αρέσει, και επίσης _σφαλερότητα_ που είναι απαίσιο, αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι που να υποδεικνύει πως μιλάμε για κάτι σφαλερό. Δώστε τα φώτα σας. 

(δεν άνοιξα νημάτιο, ξέρω, αν χρειάζεται πείτε)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Συνήθως λέμε _(λογική) πλάνη_, όπως φαίνεται κι από τον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------

